# Installer Caml Light sous Léopard.



## kasarus (6 Février 2008)

ça fait pas mal de temps que je suis obligé de faire tourner caml sur un vieux PC pourri car je n'arrive pas à installer Caml Light, plus exactement une fois que je l'ai installé (donc le logiciel d'installation me met ok) il n'y a plus moyen de le trouver dans l'ordi.  
Y a-t-il  donc moyen d'installer Caml light sous Léopard?


----------



## tatouille (7 Février 2008)

Appuyer sur l icon mon Terminal.app


```
>$ export PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/bin
>$ ls -laG /usr/local/bin
```
ca fera 100 Euros

(vieux PC pourri) windows?


----------



## Luc G (7 Février 2008)

Pour faire joujou avec OCaml de façon élémentaire, il y avait le frontal CocoCaml (qui permettait entre autres de faire tourner l'environnement interactif sans même savoir où s'était caché ce chameau ) mais le lien ne semble plus marcher. 

Apparemment, il y a eu du nouveau : (entre autres drocaml). Tu peux regarder des infos pour Caml sous OSX


----------



## kasarus (9 Février 2008)

tatouille a dit:


> Appuyer sur l icon mon Terminal.app
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




tout à fait  mais il est pourri même selon les standards Windows. 
sinon ton code m'affiche :

total 90152
drwxr-xr-x  48 root  admin     1632 Feb  9 20:05 .
drwxr-xr-x   7 root  wheel      238 Jan 27 13:11 ..
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel     2950 Jan 25 14:51 camlc
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel    55632 Jan 25 14:51 camllex
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel    42479 Jan 25 14:51 camllibr
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel      699 Jan 25 14:51 camllight
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel     2035 Jan 25 14:51 camlmktop
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  admin   838340 Jul 24  2007 camlp4
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  admin  1213626 Jul 24  2007 camlp4boot
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  admin  1158674 Jul 24  2007 camlp4o
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  admin  2630528 Jul 24  2007 camlp4o.opt
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  admin  1296642 Jul 24  2007 camlp4of
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  admin  2995028 Jul 24  2007 camlp4of.opt
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  admin  1289907 Jul 24  2007 camlp4oof
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  admin  2986644 Jul 24  2007 camlp4oof.opt
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  admin  1289885 Jul 24  2007 camlp4orf
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  admin  2986636 Jul 24  2007 camlp4orf.opt
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  admin   408336 Jul 24  2007 camlp4prof
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  admin  1087462 Jul 24  2007 camlp4r
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  admin  2375032 Jul 24  2007 camlp4r.opt
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  admin  1225430 Jul 24  2007 camlp4rf
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  admin  2743628 Jul 24  2007 camlp4rf.opt
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel    63224 Jan 25 14:51 camlrun
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel    62592 Jan 25 14:51 camlyacc
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  admin       87 Jul 24  2007 labltk
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  admin   442219 Jul 24  2007 mkcamlp4
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  admin  1096168 Jul 24  2007 ocaml
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  admin  1087437 Jul 24  2007 ocamlbrowser
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  admin   877940 Jul 24  2007 ocamlbuild
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  admin  1576173 Jul 24  2007 ocamlbuild.byte
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  admin   877940 Jul 24  2007 ocamlbuild.native
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  admin  1017730 Jul 24  2007 ocamlc
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  admin  1881304 Jul 24  2007 ocamlc.opt
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  admin    84569 Jul 24  2007 ocamlcp
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  admin   555516 Jul 24  2007 ocamldebug
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  admin   286214 Jul 24  2007 ocamldep
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  admin   605372 Jul 24  2007 ocamldep.opt
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  admin  1608846 Jul 24  2007 ocamldoc
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  admin  2737200 Jul 24  2007 ocamldoc.opt
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  admin   161831 Jul 24  2007 ocamllex
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  admin   401264 Jul 24  2007 ocamllex.opt
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  admin    78548 Jul 24  2007 ocamlmklib
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  admin      957 Jul 24  2007 ocamlmktop
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  admin  1218552 Jul 24  2007 ocamlopt
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  admin  2231012 Jul 24  2007 ocamlopt.opt
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  admin   277211 Jul 24  2007 ocamlprof
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  admin   134128 Jul 24  2007 ocamlrun
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  admin    76176 Jul 24  2007 ocamlyacc
mais j'ai toujours pas retrouvé le chameau... il sortira quand il aura faim non?


----------



## kasarus (9 Février 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Pour faire joujou avec OCaml de façon élémentaire, il y avait le frontal CocoCaml (qui permettait entre autres de faire tourner l'environnement interactif sans même savoir où s'était caché ce chameau ) mais le lien ne semble plus marcher.
> 
> Apparemment, il y a eu du nouveau : (entre autres drocaml). Tu peux regarder des infos pour Caml sous OSX



le fait que cela ne soit pas spécifié que cela marche sous léopard n'est il pas la cause de tous les pb?


----------



## kasarus (9 Février 2008)

Merci, cela marche bien avec COco CAML, le seul problème est que je Dois utiliser Caml Light (concours oblige....) et pas Ocaml et que, bien que les différences soient minimes, cela fait la différence.


----------



## Luc G (9 Février 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Merci, cela marche bien avec COco CAML, le seul problème est que je Dois utiliser Caml Light (concours oblige....) et pas Ocaml et que, bien que les différences soient minimes, cela fait la différence.



C'est marrant qu'ils en soient encore à Caml light quand même !
Sachant que c'est plutôt antédiluvien quand même ! Il y avait un frontal simple pour caml light mais sous OS9 et donc, ça e marche pas sous léopard, sauf peut-être à travers sheepshaver (il y a même eu une version qui tournait sous MPW, ce qui ne nous rajeunit pas )

En plus, on peut très bien utiliser OCaml sans insister sur les aspects objet et donc quasiment comme Caml light mais il y a quelques petites différences syntaxiques et autres qui peuvent effectivement poser problème (pas des problèmes graves, mais c'est une gymnastique pénible d'écrire sous une version et de devoir reconvertir sous l'autre : je parle en connaissance de cause, j'ai fait ça un petit moment dans les début de Ocaml) 

Mais c'est vraiment curieux de vouloir à tout prix utiliser une version abandonnée alors que la version actuelle OCaml reste légère et est disponible pour plein de plate-formes. Je n'imaginais même pas que caml light était encore utilisé ! 

Tu peux préciser de quel concours il s'agit ?


----------



## kasarus (10 Février 2008)

Avec plaisir:
ce sont les épreuves informatiques des concours de classes prépa... : 
Mines X ENS CCP. (je crois que l'on peut aussi programmer en Pascal  mais je me suis habitué à la technique de codage plutôt intuitive de Caml..... )


----------



## Luc G (10 Février 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Avec plaisir:
> ce sont les épreuves informatiques des concours de classes prépa... :
> Mines X ENS CCP. (je crois que l'on peut aussi programmer en Pascal  mais je me suis habitué à la technique de codage plutôt intuitive de Caml..... )



Il me semble bien que certains bouquins de prépa utilisaient explicitement OCaml et non Caml light (je regarderai, mais là ce n'est pas vraiment l'heure )


----------



## kasarus (10 Février 2008)

Je crois aussi comme mon chargé de TD d'ailleurs mais je ne suis pas très sur de la marge d'erreur admise par les correcteurs de concours quand aux erreurs de syntaxe dues à l'utilisation erronée de la bibliothèque Ocaml surtout pour les concours "où les correcteurs peuvent être majorés" (comme dit mon prof de math qui souffre du syndrome aigu de ENSouRien)


----------



## CedB (19 Février 2008)

J'ai installé le package de CaML light fourni sur cette page: http://caml.inria.fr/pub/old_caml_site/caml-macosx-howto/index.html

Ca fonctionne très bien: /usr/local/bin/camllight


----------



## kasarus (28 Septembre 2008)

Bon, j'ai trouvé une version de Caml Light :
l'autre: CamlX (qui est vraiment bien).

Voilà, si il y en avait qui cherchaient.


----------

